# Female Betta Ate My Glofish!!!



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, I have a 10 gallon glass tank, with heater (set to 75 degrees) & a low flow filter. My ph & nit. levels are all normal.

I currently have 2 female bettas, 2 mystery snails, 1 ghost shrimp & (had) 4 Glofish. This morning when I turned my low light on, there was the body of one of my Glofish floating in the tank. Let me be clear, it wasn't just dead, it was missing its tail fin & head!!!! While I was watching the body floating in disbelief one of the female bettas swam up & nipped at the body dragging it down to the bottom of the tank!!! Needless to say I was freaking out!!! I have had them all together for over 4 months & never had any issues wih them. 

Does anyone have ANY idea what could have made them turn on each other? 

Btw I have several areas for each set of fish to hide in, caves, plants, ect...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd suggest it could have something to do with the fact that you have two female bettas in there. Normally two bettas don't get along - you need stable groups of four or more to balance things out. It could be that they go angry and took it out on the glofish. 
It could also be that glofish, which are nippy when not kept in schools of 6 or more, especially in smaller tanks (they do much better in 2ft tanks, where they have lots of room for all that danio energy), tried to nibble a betta and got attacked in turn.
A third, and equally likely scenario, is that one of the betta's just decided to prove that bettas are crazy, unpredictable things and went on a killing spree.
Given that you have a ghost shrimp and two carnivores in there, it's also possible the glofish died of something unrelated and got eaten by his tankmates. When I lose a fish, if I don't find the body within 12 hours, I will never see it again because my cories, shrimp and betta girls will destroy the evidence.

You do have a risky set-up there, and sadly that does result in deaths sometimes.


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> I'd suggest it could have something to do with the fact that you have two female bettas in there. Normally two bettas don't get along - you need stable groups of four or more to balance things out. It could be that they go angry and took it out on the glofish.
> It could also be that glofish, which are nippy when not kept in schools of 6 or more, especially in smaller tanks (they do much better in 2ft tanks, where they have lots of room for all that danio energy), tried to nibble a betta and got attacked in turn.
> A third, and equally likely scenario, is that one of the betta's just decided to prove that bettas are crazy, unpredictable things and went on a killing spree.
> Given that you have a ghost shrimp and two carnivores in there, it's also possible the glofish died of something unrelated and got eaten by his tankmates. When I lose a fish, if I don't find the body within 12 hours, I will never see it again because my cories, shrimp and betta girls will destroy the evidence.
> ...


Thank you for the quick response!!! I have taken the two females out & put them in my 5gallon tank by themselves until I can make sure everyone is ok. Since you said the Glofish don't like to be in small numbers do you think I should transfer them to a 10 gallon with some neon tetras? I have an established tank with 6 neon tetras I could place them in. What do you suggest to make it less risky?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Two female bettas should NEVER be housed together, you NEED 4 or more, if you add more you cannot add any other fish. Putting the bettas in the 5g together will limit space and ultimately obe will most likely die. You either need to start a sorority or divide the 10g tank for them maybe obe more or buy another tank and house them separate from each other.
Don't take the caps the wrong way it is kinda there to show you that it isn't recommended, but rather the truth. How big of a tank are the tetras in?


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Two female bettas should NEVER be housed together, you NEED 4 or more, if you add more you cannot add any other fish. Putting the bettas in the 5g together will limit space and ultimately obe will most likely die. You either need to start a sorority or divide the 10g tank for them maybe obe more or buy another tank and house them separate from each other.
> Don't take the caps the wrong way it is kinda there to show you that it isn't recommended, but rather the truth. How big of a tank are the tetras in?


I understand what you're saying. I guess I will just take the two females out, seperate them in two 5 gallon tanks & then purchase some more Glofish for the 10 gallon tank so they can stay by themselves. The neon tetras tank is a 10 gallon too. 
Thank you again for the advice, it really is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for taking our advice without offence.  Your plan of separate tanks is a sound one and will make all your fish happy.  If you have room for a twenty gallon, you could have a lovely setup with 8 neons and 8 glofish - that would be so colourful!


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Thanks for taking our advice without offence.  Your plan of separate tanks is a sound one and will make all your fish happy.  If you have room for a twenty gallon, you could have a lovely setup with 8 neons and 8 glofish - that would be so colourful!


I was actually thinking of trading the 3 10 gallons I have in for a 20 gallon & 1 10 gallon, so I can keep the two bettas together in the 10 gallon & make the 20 gallon a black light tank with just tetras & Glofish!!! 

I come to this forum for sound advice from people who know what their are talking about. I'm not going to argue with a person who has had fish or years!!! Thank you again for all the advice!!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah check craigslist for cheap 20 gallons. Thanks for taking advice, so many people get cranky about it. I hope you have no more deaths! Glofish are so neat. Did you know they were the first GMO created?


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Yeah check craigslist for cheap 20 gallons. Thanks for taking advice, so many people get cranky about it. I hope you have no more deaths! Glofish are so neat. Did you know they were the first GMO created?


I will check Craiglist then! Thank you! I don't understand why people get upset when their questions get answered... Isn't that what they come here for? *scratches head confused* 

No more deaths as of today, did a 25% water change yesterday just in case there was something else that killed the Glofish (never know, right?). 

I LOVE Glofish (not as much as my bettas), they add so much color to tanks! No, I didn't know they were the first GMO created. That's awesome! 

I do have another question but it's about my tetras, should I ask here or start a new thread somewhere else?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd ask here first  You can also do a forum search in the forum search bar and restrict it to say... the compatibility section of the forum or whatever you'd like.


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> I'd ask here first  You can also do a forum search in the forum search bar and restrict it to say... the compatibility section of the forum or whatever you'd like.


I have my tetras in a 10 gallon tank alone they have a regular flow filter (they like to play in the stream lol), a heater set to 70 & has artificial plants, I feed them twice a day & the water parm. are fine but lately they have been losing color at weird times. Last night they were almost clear but this morning they are back to normal. 

Is this normal? What could cause them to lose color? They are Neon Tetras btw. 

Thank you again for the advice!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Tropical fish like water between 75-78F, Tetras loose color when they are stressed out. The cold water would really stress them out, usually temps drop at night as well. They also like lots of places to hide, as Tetras tend to be smaller fish of prey and feel more secure in larger groups with hiding spaces  

Could you divide your 5g for the two females? And then get some more glo danios? Regular Danios would work fine as well. Danios should really be in groups of 5-6+, they are quite nippy and territorial. The ones in my 29g tank are savages. I have three, they kill any other Danios I add to my tank lol


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

The glow fish could have died of natural causes too. I didn't see anyone mention that. I have never seen a fish die and not be picked at and eaten so if you didn't see any aggression I wouldn't jump to that conclusion right off the bat. They are right about the females though, you really do need more than two.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Given that you have a ghost shrimp and two carnivores in there, it's also possible the glofish died of something unrelated and got eaten by his tankmates. When I lose a fish, if I don't find the body within 12 hours, I will never see it again because my cories, shrimp and betta girls will destroy the evidence.



^^ Covered!

I usually say this to people who think animals or fish are killing each other. It's natural for animals to remove bodies of dead friends to avoid predators smelling the body and coming for a snack. By disposing of the body, they keep the healthy and alive fish safe. I see this all the time with small animals, people freaking out saying "My hamster killed and ate my other one!" No, your hamster cleaned up the mess before a predator came and made a snack out of everyone lol No killing happened. It's usually a natural cause for the first animal to pass.

Would you believe I still have fish that are unaccounted for? 

Best yes, OP totally needs to have the girls in two tanks, or start a sorority with 5 girls


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> ^^ Covered!
> 
> I usually say this to people who think animals or fish are killing each other. It's natural for animals to remove bodies of dead friends to avoid predators smelling the body and coming for a snack. By disposing of the body, they keep the healthy and alive fish safe. I see this all the time with small animals, people freaking out saying "My hamster killed and ate my other one!" No, your hamster cleaned up the mess before a predator came and made a snack out of everyone lol No killing happened. It's usually a natural cause for the first animal to pass.
> 
> ...



I am going to go get some more females today, I would love to have a sorority!!! There is a LFS here that buys back tanks, so I'm going to trade my 5gallon for a 20 so I can add more females, as well as, purchasing some more tetras & Glofish to add to my 2 10 gallon tanks. 

I raised up the temp on the tetra's tank to 75 so that it will rise gradually. Don't want to shock them!

Thank you all for the helpful advice!!! It is truly appreciated!!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

And thank YOU for taking it so nicely! haha


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> ^^ Covered!
> 
> I usually say this to people who think animals or fish are killing each other. It's natural for animals to remove bodies of dead friends to avoid predators smelling the body and coming for a snack. By disposing of the body, they keep the healthy and alive fish safe. I see this all the time with small animals, people freaking out saying "My hamster killed and ate my other one!" No, your hamster cleaned up the mess before a predator came and made a snack of everyone lol No killing happened. It's usually a natural cause for the first animal to pass.
> 
> ...


OOPS my bad  Thats what I get for skimming over the posts


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> And thank YOU for taking it so nicely! haha


+1
I would have gotten offended by the caps lock comment, so good for you for keeping your cool. Caps to me is yelling and I hate being yelled at :lol:


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> And thank YOU for taking it so nicely! haha


Why on earth would I be anything but elated to get sound advice??? People that come here with their bettas in frickin vases with no filter or heater & then spout off about "Well, the pestore said this is like their natural environment!" aren't asking for advice, they are just looking for some justification so they can feel better about treating an animal inhumanly!!! 

Ok, enough ranting. Picked up a 20 gallon today, going to do a fishless cycle for 6 weeks then try to add my neons & Glofish together in there with some extras of both & put my females in a 10 gallon & get a sorority going. 

Thank you again for all the advice!!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

ILoveSushi said:


> Why on earth would I be anything but elated to get sound advice??? People that come here with their bettas in frickin vases with no filter or heater & then spout off about "Well, the pestore said this is like their natural environment!" aren't asking for advice, they are just looking for some justification so they can feel better about treating an animal inhumanly!!!
> 
> Ok, enough ranting. Picked up a 20 gallon today, going to do a fishless cycle for 6 weeks then try to add my neons & Glofish together in there with some extras of both & put my females in a 10 gallon & get a sorority going.
> 
> Thank you again for all the advice!!!



I got my 20 gallon set up and running in less than a week with a used filter cartridge and water from one of my larger 55 gallon tanks. Still even with all new materials it should only take like 2 weeks tops to filter a 20 gallon. If you add a little bit of fish food to the water it is like adding a fish in and helps with the process. Once the water goes from cloudy to clear you are fine. Good luck!!:-D


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> I got my 20 gallon set up and running in less than a week with a used filter cartridge and water from one of my larger 55 gallon tanks. Still even with all new materials it should only take like 2 weeks tops to filter a 20 gallon. If you add a little bit of fish food to the water it is like adding a fish in and helps with the process. Once the water goes from cloudy to clear you are fine. Good luck!!:-D


That is great advice! Thank you! I'm a little paranoid about the Glofish, because the LFS I buy them from charge $6 per fish for them so it would suck if they all died because I got trigger happy & just tossed them in there. How should I do it if I want to use an older filter cartridge? Should I let it float in the tank? How long would I need to leave it in there before switching to the new one or should I even switch it at all? Thank you again!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

What I do is double filter all my cycled tanks. When I want to start up a new tank, I take a filter cartridge from a cycled tank and put it into the new tanks filter. Then I put a new one back in place of the one I took from the cycled tank. Best thing to do it place it right into the filter of the new tank and let it run. You'll need fish in the tank though, because that bacteria needs to feed off ammonia and such that fish produce. I am not sure about Glofish, but Danios are very hardy fish and should have no issue with it. I do this with all my tanks.

**You could always do this with Filter Fiber (looks like polyester fill) instead of filters to save some money**

You could double up your filter in one of your cycled tanks now, and in a week or two transfer it to the 20g and then your cycle should be jump started. Just add some new Glofish, so you can quarantine the new fish and cycle at the same time. Then when everything is stable, add your Glofish you have now. A week later, add your neons and quarantine some new neons in the 10g when it's empty. That's what I would do anyways! Don't add fish all at once or you overload the bacteria and the cycle could crash.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

ILoveSushi said:


> That is great advice! Thank you! I'm a little paranoid about the Glofish, because the LFS I buy them from charge $6 per fish for them so it would suck if they all died because I got trigger happy & just tossed them in there. How should I do it if I want to use an older filter cartridge? Should I let it float in the tank? How long would I need to leave it in there before switching to the new one or should I even switch it at all? Thank you again!


 I just put mine into the filter and use it till the water is clear. If you can try to add an extra sponge onto the used carbon filter, that way when you replace the carbon with new carbon you still have a source for beneficial bacteria (the sponge):-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, glofish, being a form of danio, are pretty hardy, so you have to work hard to kill them.


----------



## ILoveSushi (Nov 9, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Also, glofish, being a form of danio, are pretty hardy, so you have to work hard to kill them.


That's good to know. I think I'll go with the double filter cycle until I can get the tank established. Thank you all for the advice it's amazing!


----------

